# I cannot open my Drive by double click  ???



## stiffuser (Jan 10, 2008)

Hai ! Everybody,

I cannot open my system drive by double click.
So, I have to open my system drive by right click and than select open.

Note : Here the msg reflect after double click " Please go to the Control Panel to install and configure system components"


----------



## shobankr (Jan 10, 2008)

Check this mate!!!



When you double-click a drive letter (hard disk) from My Computer, you may see any of the following error messages:
 Please go to the Control Panel to install and configure system components
 Windows cannot find Autoplay.exe
 You'll also see that Autoplay is the default context menu when you right-click the drive.
*Resolution*

 This happens if there is a file named Autorun.inf in the drive's root directory. Right-click the drive and choose "open", look for this file Autorun.inf and delete it. Restart  Windows.
  If the Autorun.inf line reads the following, the first error message is displayed:
[autorun] 
open=Setup.exe
 C:\Windows\System32\Setup.exe is launched actually

If the Autorun.inf line reads the following, the second error message is displayed:
[autorun]
open=Filename.exe
 (where the filename.exe file is missing)


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

Why have you started the poll?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2008)

*www.techhunt.org/node/11

Hope this will help you.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jan 11, 2008)

looks like a case of grum infectin

run in cmd:
del /a:hs c:\setup.exe
del /a:hs c:\autorun.inf

also search for hidden exe file in
c:\windows\system32\drivers\
dir /a:hs

then put this in registry


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\NOHIDDEN]
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Advanced"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30501"
"Type"="radio"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000002
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51104"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL]
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Advanced"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30500"
"Type"="radio"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51105"


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 11, 2008)

*Open notepad, paste the following code and save the file as drive_open.reg and then double click it. Click on Yes
*
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive]
@="Drive"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,\
  65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,38,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
@="none"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find]
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:00000080

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec]
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files]
@="{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Symantec.Norton.Antivirus.IEContextMenu]
@="{5345A4D5-41EB-4A2F-9616-CE1D4F6C35B2}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}]
@="Portable Media Devices Menu"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\FolderExtensions]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\FolderExtensions\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""
"DriveMask"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

nice poll...=D


----------



## New (Jan 11, 2008)

You have simply started poll here...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 12, 2008)

stiffuser said:


> I cannot open my system drive by *double click.*



Try tripple click


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 12, 2008)

what kind of an absurd poll is that ?? *www.schildersmilies.de/schilder/ohmann.gif


----------



## mdarif (Mar 23, 2008)

So many people have tried changes in registry item to get rid of this problem but i have got a very simple way to do that.
First find the autorun.inf file on your computer than copy this file to anywhere else on your computer.
Now open this file in notepad and delete all entries from that.
Than type Open=c:\windows\explorer.exe.
Than save this file and copy this file in the drive letter you can not open.( Right click on the driver letter and click on open ) and restart the pc.
In my case i was not able to open my D: drive and i used this method and VOILA it worked for me.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 24, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> what kind of an absurd poll is that ?? *www.schildersmilies.de/schilder/ohmann.gif




n Arsenal_Gunners was able vote for all three options


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

//off topic


nvidia said:


> User name changed to nvidia from nvidia8800
> 1: I *needed* an electric stove.
> 2: I *got* one, its called the XFX 8600GT


Seems more appropriate. Its just a suggestion, not to embarrass.
//off topic


----------



## pricelist (Jun 5, 2008)

This due to a virus regsvr.exe. Antivirus softwares can delete this virus but drive properties might be changed. I found a great tool for this problem. go to this blog.

*treandz.blogspot.com/2008/06/excellent-fix-for-drive-openwith-menu.html and download a simple program. It has lot of features like registry editing enable, and msconfig enable etc... this is great tool.


----------



## amitash (Jun 5, 2008)

its a common and most annoying worm...i removed this by deleting the autorun.inf file but it came back to haunt me...then i used hijackthis but no luck using tat...even famous AVs like kaspersky and NOD32 were no help...i could delete the autorun.inf file but it wud keep comin back...so i just popped in the xp disk and repaired XP and everythins fine now


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

WTF!! poll


----------

